# Black tan



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

not the world's most impressive black tan but a surprisingly live example of one by Australian standards.

ICED Black Russian:









He was not bred for improvement of tan. I fluked a good tan trying to improve black self. 
I'm breeding black self for type and depth of colour.

We're still a long way off a show type mouse but at least with every generation they are starting to less less and less like pet type mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That pose is adorable!

It's hard to get a good "portrait" without showing the eyes much but I think you've done it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a great pose for getting a shot of the belly. What a nice belly shot!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

My first thought was a black and tan koala...?  Nice pic!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love him! He is precious. What color is he? I am not familiar with the colors. Yet :lol:


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, very nice! Much better than mine. They look more like foxes than tans but since they came from a tan to a rew I assume they are tan. Quite lovely


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Evan's, check out these black tans: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1222


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Evan's, check out these black tans: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1222


None of those are black tans.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh pardon. I meant to write just tan, and somehow it came out as black tan.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Drool! May not be black tan but still the one tan with the white is NICE!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This chocolate tan was shown at an ECMA show a while back and is closer to what they must look like in the US:










It's better in terms of both color and type, if you want to refer people to what a good chocolate tan looks like. It was bred by Robin Anderson (CMM), out of stock from Christine Fogu (KAW), who had them imported from the Netherlands. I took the picture, without regard to its other qualities (or I would have taken more). Christine still has some nice tans, as far as I'm aware, but nobody has heard from Robin in some time.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I am deffinitely on the watch for some reds. Thank you for the photo of the chocolate tan. Its a very fine example!


----------

